# Craigslist Ad



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

*Fifty Year Old Manure Spreader = $1 (Washington, D. C.)* 
*Fifty-year old manure spreader. *Not sure of brand. Said to have been produced in Kenya . Used for a few years in Indonesia before being smuggled into the U.S. via Hawaii . Of questionable pedigree. Does not appear to have ever been worked hard.. Apparently it was pampered by various owners over the years. It doesn't work very often, but when it does it can really sling the manure for amazing distances. I am hoping to retire the manure spreader next November. 
I really don't want it hanging around getting in the way. I would prefer a foreign buyer to relocate the manure spreader out of the country. I would be willing to trade it for a nicely framed copy of the United States Constitution.

*Location:* Currently being stored in a big, white house in Washington , D.C.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike, if you can get a buyer out of this country I'll pitch in with the shipping.


----------

